
Earliest still active twitter users - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/07/earliest-still-active-twitter-users.html
======
noelchurchill
How do you know what your user id is?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
<http://twitter.com/users/show.xml?screen_name=yegg>

~~~
noelchurchill
so is the very first number your id?

~~~
iseff
Yes, buttt..... after around 10,000-20,000 (or somewhere around there), they
decided that sequential user id's were a bad idea, so most users won't know
what user number they actually were.

(As an aside, my ego likes the fact that I am user 5500:
<http://twitter.com/users/show.xml?screen_name=iseff>)

